#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Linha EPON Intelbras

## Suporte Intelbras

Olá parceiros do fórum.

Conheça a OLT 4840 E: a opção mais econômica para montar projetos de fibra óptica. Um concentrador de interface de dados com a tecnologia EPON, capaz de prover tecnologias ponto-multiponto.

*Até 256 clientes conectados*
Cada uma das 4 portas EPON da OLT 4840 E possui taxas de transmissão de 1,25 Gbps (downstream) a uma distância máxima de 20 km, sendo capaz de atender até 64 ONTs com serviços triple-play (dados, voz e vídeo). Ou seja, a capacidade máxima de 1 OLT é atender até 256 ONTs utilizando divisores ópticos (splitters), que não precisam ser alimentados.

*Portas com mais velocidade*
A OLT 4840 E possui 8 portas Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1.000 Mbps (RJ45) e 4 slots 1.000/10.000-FX (SFP/SFP+), além de 1 porta console para gerenciamento da rede e suporte a VLAN (IEEE 802.1q).

*Ótimo desempenho e capacidade*
Suporte a Rapid Spanning Tree RSTP (IEEE 802.1w), Link Aggregation e LACP (IEEE 802.3ad)

*Uma empresa mais perto de você*
A OLT 4840 E possui 1 ano de garantia. Além disso, ela possui manual de configuração e suporte em português.

*Acessórios*
O módulo KPSD 1120 E é um acessório da linha EPON Intelbras.
Projetado para operar em redes PON (Passive Optical Networks), ele permite a conexão da fibra óptica diretamente na OLT.
Ele possui total compatibilidade com a OLT 4840 E, tornando possível soluções de alto desempenho a um baixo custo.

Quer saber mais? acesse nosso site e confira!
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/olt-4840-e

----------


## delegato

Qual o preço desse equipamento ?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Qual o preço desse equipamento ?


Olá delegato,

Para saber sobre valores favor mandar um e-mail para [email protected] .

----------


## elielton

A intelbras também terá ONU EPON compatível com essa OLT e que faça PPPOE?

----------


## herlon2008

Tenho as OLT GPON e EPON da intelbras, utiliza uma única ONU, a ONU 110, ela opera tanto em EPON como GPON e faz PPPoE.
Estou retirando todas EPON Cianet que tinha na rede, onde é possível migro para GPON onde não é utilizo esta nova OLT EPON, excelente produto.
O melhor é que possui suporte técnico quando necessito de qualidade, bugs reportados são corrigidos rapidamente pela intelbras também.

----------


## jorgilson

Essas da Cianet não são boas?

----------


## herlon2008

Tenho 6 cianet 2780 na rede carregadas ainda. 
Ela trava sem explicação os slot de EPON, tendo em alguns casos que reiniciar a maquina. 
Imagina vc reiniciar uma maquina com aproximadamente 512 clientes o transtorno que é isto. 
Quando trabalhava com poucos clientes não me davam dor de cabeça, máximo 4 EPON

----------


## elielton

pode me passar um contato skype ou whats, estou com a intenção de comprar a OLT GPON da intelbras, quero esclarecer algumas dúvidas.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> pode me passar um contato skype ou whats, estou com a intenção de comprar a OLT GPON da intelbras, quero esclarecer algumas dúvidas.


Olá elielton,

Questões técnicas você pode questionar por aqui mesmo ou se preferir através do telefone do suporte, que poderão lhe passar informações detalhadas sobre o equipamento.
Curitiba/PR
(41) 4063-5422

Questões comerciais você pode verificar com um de nossos representantes regionais.
Franciane Wellner 
(41) 99248-4956

Romulo Martins Freitas
(41) 9694-3534

----------


## elielton

> Tenho 6 cianet 2780 na rede carregadas ainda. 
> Ela trava sem explicação os slot de EPON, tendo em alguns casos que reiniciar a maquina. 
> Imagina vc reiniciar uma maquina com aproximadamente 512 clientes o transtorno que é isto. 
> Quando trabalhava com poucos clientes não me davam dor de cabeça, máximo 4 EPON


pode me passar um contato skype ou whats, estou com a intenção de comprar a OLT GPON da intelbras, quero esclarecer algumas dúvidas.

----------


## elielton

> Olá elielton,
> 
> Questões técnicas você pode questionar por aqui mesmo ou se preferir através do telefone do suporte, que poderão lhe passar informações detalhadas sobre o equipamento.
> Curitiba/PR
> (41) 4063-5422
> 
> Questões comerciais você pode verificar com um de nossos representantes regionais.
> Franciane Wellner 
> (41) 99248-4956
> ...


A informações que quero nem a Intelbras pode me passar, somente quem usa o produto e sabe dos prós e contras no dia a dia.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> A informações que quero nem a Intelbras pode me passar, somente quem usa o produto e sabe dos prós e contras no dia a dia.


Olá elielton,

Sem problemas, precisando de algo é só chamar!

----------


## TopetexTelecom

> Olá parceiros do fórum.
> 
> Conheça a OLT 4840 E: a opção mais econômica para montar projetos de fibra óptica. Um concentrador de interface de dados com a tecnologia EPON, capaz de prover tecnologias ponto-multiponto.
> 
> *Até 256 clientes conectados*
> Cada uma das 4 portas EPON da OLT 4840 E possui taxas de transmissão de 1,25 Gbps (downstream) a uma distância máxima de 20 km, sendo capaz de atender até 64 ONTs com serviços triple-play (dados, voz e vídeo). Ou seja, a capacidade máxima de 1 OLT é atender até 256 ONTs utilizando divisores ópticos (splitters), que não precisam ser alimentados.
> 
> *Portas com mais velocidade*
> A OLT 4840 E possui 8 portas Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1.000 Mbps (RJ45) e 4 slots 1.000/10.000-FX (SFP/SFP+), além de 1 porta console para gerenciamento da rede e suporte a VLAN (IEEE 802.1q).
> ...



Boa tarde galera.

Comprei uma OLT dessa e gostaria de alterar o IP de acesso dela. Já dei uma olhada no manual dela mas não achei como que se faz. Alguém pode me ajudar?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa tarde galera.
> 
> Comprei uma OLT dessa e gostaria de alterar o IP de acesso dela. Já dei uma olhada no manual dela mas não achei como que se faz. Alguém pode me ajudar?


Olá TopetexTelecom,

Seguem abaixo os comandos para a alteração do IP.


Para alterar o endereço IP de uma interface VLAN é preciso adicionar um novo endereço e remover o anterior. Também é possível manter mais de um endereço IP sobre a mesma interface VLAN.

Adicionando endereço IP na vlan-interface 1:

OLT4840E#configure terminal
OLT4840E(config)#interface vlan-interface 1
OLT4840E(config-if-vlanInterface-1)#ip address 10.0.90.1 255.255.255.0
Config ipaddress successfully!
No comando acima adicionamos um segundo IP à interface VLAN 1 da OLT.

Removendo endereço IP na vlan-interface 1:

OLT4840E#configure terminal
OLT4840E(config)#interface vlan-interface 1
OLT4840E(config-if-vlanInterface-1)#no ip address 10.0.90.1 255.255.255.0
Delete ipaddress successfully!
Para remover o IP da interface utilizamos o mesmo comando para adiciona-lo, com a adição do comando no na frente, negando a ação realizada.

----------


## delegato

Compensa atualmente ainda investir em EPON? mesmo em cidade pequena? o problema é que o EPOn sempre tem a ONU mais cara que o GPON, penso que o que se economiza na OLT EPON xe gasta com ONU, no meu caso que trabalho em comodato, estou procurando uma OLT GPON com poucas portas mais ta complicado de encontrar.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Compensa atualmente ainda investir em EPON? mesmo em cidade pequena? o problema é que o EPOn sempre tem a ONU mais cara que o GPON, penso que o que se economiza na OLT EPON xe gasta com ONU, no meu caso que trabalho em comodato, estou procurando uma OLT GPON com poucas portas mais ta complicado de encontrar.


Olá delegato,

Nossa ONU 110 trabalha tanto com nossa OLT GPON quanto com nossa OLT EPON, ela também é compatível com várias OLTs de terceiros.

----------


## TopetexTelecom

> Compensa atualmente ainda investir em EPON? mesmo em cidade pequena? o problema é que o EPOn sempre tem a ONU mais cara que o GPON, penso que o que se economiza na OLT EPON xe gasta com ONU, no meu caso que trabalho em comodato, estou procurando uma OLT GPON com poucas portas mais ta complicado de encontrar.


Cara, pra quem não tem capital e tem a intenção de ir construindo sua rede FTTH aos poucos, compensa sim. Essa OLT suporta até 256 ONU e o custo de implantação dela é bem razoável. Eu cotei aquela da FiberHome com capacidade para 2 placas GPON e o custo ficou em torno de R$19K. Com esse valor eu consegui comprar a OLT, as fibras, as CTO e a equipe que fez o lançamento pra mim. Então, dependendo do cenário de cada um, vale a pena sim.
Com relação ao preço da ONU, aqui estou comprando por R$140,00 com Nota Fiscal, preço que tbm acho razoável.

----------


## TopetexTelecom

> Olá TopetexTelecom,
> 
> Seguem abaixo os comandos para a alteração do IP.
> 
> 
> Para alterar o endereço IP de uma interface VLAN é preciso adicionar um novo endereço e remover o anterior. Também é possível manter mais de um endereço IP sobre a mesma interface VLAN.
> 
> Adicionando endereço IP na vlan-interface 1:
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## delegato

> Olá parceiros do fórum.
> 
> Conheça a OLT 4840 E: a opção mais econômica para montar projetos de fibra óptica. Um concentrador de interface de dados com a tecnologia EPON, capaz de prover tecnologias ponto-multiponto.
> 
> *Até 256 clientes conectados*
> Cada uma das 4 portas EPON da OLT 4840 E possui taxas de transmissão de 1,25 Gbps (downstream) a uma distância máxima de 20 km, sendo capaz de atender até 64 ONTs com serviços triple-play (dados, voz e vídeo). Ou seja, a capacidade máxima de 1 OLT é atender até 256 ONTs utilizando divisores ópticos (splitters), que não precisam ser alimentados.
> 
> *Portas com mais velocidade*
> A OLT 4840 E possui 8 portas Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1.000 Mbps (RJ45) e 4 slots 1.000/10.000-FX (SFP/SFP+), além de 1 porta console para gerenciamento da rede e suporte a VLAN (IEEE 802.1q).
> ...



ONU 110 com wifi? tem previsão? tem aquela promoção de comprar centenas de ONu ganhar a OLT ?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> ONU 110 com wifi? tem previsão? tem aquela promoção de comprar centenas de ONu ganhar a OLT ?


Olá delegato,

A ONU 110 não possui Wi-Fi, quanto a promoções teria que verificar o o comercial, me passe um endereço de e-mail que encaminho à eles.

----------


## elielton

> Olá delegato,
> 
> A ONU 110 não possui Wi-Fi, quanto a promoções teria que verificar o o comercial, me passe um endereço de e-mail que encaminho à eles.


Existe alguma analise ou previsão de possibilidade para que a OLT GPON aceite 128 clientes por porta PON?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Existe alguma analise ou previsão de possibilidade para que a OLT GPON aceite 128 clientes por porta PON?


Olá elielton,

Não temos previsão para lançarmos tal função, porem estamos trabalhando no lançamento de novos produtos para linha PON em geral, aguarde por novidades!

----------


## NETSEG

Como faço pra mudar o IP de acesso padrão da OLT 4840?

----------


## delegato

Aguardamos então uma ONU que funcione com Epon e Gpon e tenha wi-fi pois aqui trabalhamos com comodato de roteador enão colocar roteador + ONU fica osso, melhor poe um equipamento que faça os dois.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Como faço pra mudar o IP de acesso padrão da OLT 4840?


Olá NETSEG,

Para alterar o endereço IP de uma interface VLAN é preciso adicionar um novo endereço e remover o anterior. Também é possível manter mais de um endereço IP sobre a mesma interface VLAN.

Adicionando endereço IP na vlan-interface 1:

OLT4840E#configure terminal
OLT4840E(config)#interface vlan-interface 1
OLT4840E(config-if-vlanInterface-1)#ip address 10.0.90.1 255.255.255.0
Config ipaddress successfully!
No comando acima adicionamos um segundo IP à interface VLAN 1 da OLT.
Removendo endereço IP na vlan-interface 1:

OLT4840E#configure terminal
OLT4840E(config)#interface vlan-interface 1
OLT4840E(config-if-vlanInterface-1)#no ip address 10.0.90.1 255.255.255.0
Delete ipaddress successfully!
Para remover o IP da interface utilizamos o mesmo comando para adiciona-lo, com a adição do comando no na frente, negando a ação realizada

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Aguardamos então uma ONU que funcione com Epon e Gpon e tenha wi-fi pois aqui trabalhamos com comodato de roteador enão colocar roteador + ONU fica osso, melhor poe um equipamento que faça os dois.


Olá delegato,

Nossa ONU GPON com Wi-Fi seria a ONT 142N G.
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/gpon/ont-142n-g

----------


## NETSEG

> Olá NETSEG,
> 
> Para alterar o endereço IP de uma interface VLAN é preciso adicionar um novo endereço e remover o anterior. Também é possível manter mais de um endereço IP sobre a mesma interface VLAN.
> 
> Adicionando endereço IP na vlan-interface 1:
> 
> OLT4840E#configure terminal
> OLT4840E(config)#interface vlan-interface 1
> OLT4840E(config-if-vlanInterface-1)#ip address 10.0.90.1 255.255.255.0
> ...


Deu certo !

Agora estou com outro problema,

Não estou conseguindo segmentar minha rede,
Estou trabalhando com pacpon, uma ONU em cada caixa e o roteador do cliente fazendo pppoe.... Criei Vlans nas ONUs, na OLT, nos switchs de acesso, e no concentrador juntamente com os servers pppoe para cada interface vlan... para cada cliente de determinada caixa aparecer em cada vlan como faço nos radios da UBIQUITI, porém não esta funcionando.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Deu certo !
> 
> Agora estou com outro problema,
> 
> Não estou conseguindo segmentar minha rede,
> Estou trabalhando com pacpon, uma ONU em cada caixa e o roteador do cliente fazendo pppoe.... Criei Vlans nas ONUs, na OLT, nos switchs de acesso, e no concentrador juntamente com os servers pppoe para cada interface vlan... para cada cliente de determinada caixa aparecer em cada vlan como faço nos radios da UBIQUITI, porém não esta funcionando.


Olá NETSEG,

Teríamos que verificar as configurações do equipamento para podermos lhe auxiliar, por gentileza contacte nosso suporte técnico http://www.intelbras.com.br/contato-suporte-tecnico

----------

